# Bondi - New Subscription Box (MERGED)



## reepy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure if I'm starting this in the right place, but I just got some information from the folks at Bondi about their upcoming subscription box.

They'll be launching around this Wednesday, 7/3, and will post an update on their FB page once the sign-up is live.

They will be offering a few subscription options.  There will be a month-to-month, a 3-month, a 6-month and a 12-month prepay plan.  The month-to-month will allow you to skip if you want.  

The first box will be a Mystery Box.  The September box will be a preview of the Fall Collection and then from October on, the colors will be exclusive to the box....so basically there will be three fresh colors that they don't have already.

Just what I need.  More nail polish!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But excited!


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 29, 2013)

I can hear my bank account crying already. I can also see the glares from my husband also! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 29, 2013)

Hmmm this is something ill be wanting to look into. Any idea how much it will run a month??


----------



## OiiO (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmm this is something ill be wanting to look into. Any idea how much it will run a month??


 $19.99, three polishes per box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 29, 2013)

> $19.99, three polishes per box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $19.99, three polishes per box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Plus a deluxe beauty item


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus a deluxe beauty item


 oh really? three plus a deluxe beauty item? that gives them some edge over julep imo, since i've never been a fan of their formulas and the fact that you get significantly less product compared to most nail polishes.


----------



## reepy (Jun 30, 2013)

I imagine the different options have different costs. I wonder if the $19.99 will be the lowest (12 month prepay) or the highest (skippable month-to-month).


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd totally be interested in this!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 30, 2013)

Oooo I'm curious....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I imagine the different options have different costs. I wonder if the $19.99 will be the lowest (12 month prepay) or the highest (skippable month-to-month).


It's actually the highest amount, the month-to-month! There will be a sliding discount on 3, 6 and 12 month plans.





I also was informed that there will be three $500 gift cards placed randomly in the boxes each month! Eep! Exciting!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm wondering if you'll get to preview the colors like with Julep.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wondering if you'll get to preview the colors like with Julep.


Yes, you do...that way you can decide if you want to skip that month


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this! I've heard great things about their polishes. I still wish we'd gotten one in Glossybox this month.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 30, 2013)

> Yes, you do...that way you can decide if you want to skip that month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my gosh, really? SOLD!!! Ive been looking for something exactly like this since julep has been disappointing me lately. I love being able to preview in case of dupes or disappointment. Now, how to tell my husband I'm signing up for yet another nail polish subscription...haha


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 30, 2013)

I was surprised I didn't see any posts about this on here yet. Did any one else hear about the new nail polish subscription box Bondi New York is starting? Ever since the whole Glossybox scandal, I've been stalking Bondi's facebook page and it seems the whole experience just inspired them to start their own sub. Here are the basics:

- We can start registering Wednesday the 3rd of July. 

- It's $19.99 a month, including shipping. I think they will do international orders too with additional shipping

- Boxes are sent out in August

- The first box will be a mystery box, I have a feeling that maybe some of the Glossybox colors will be included... or at least that is what I am hoping for! The second box will be a preview of the Fall collection. After that, each box will include colors not for general sale. 

-In the box they said you will get three colors and a beauty item, plus they are working on a few member perks. 

I am seriously freaking out about this. I've been on a polish craze lately and really like what I know about Bondi so far. I have a feeling they will be giving Julep a run for their money soon enough.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2013)

Actually we do have a post about it right here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136317/bondi-new-subscription-box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2013)

modnote: i merged amandamaven's thread with this thread


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info ladies. Have been using the mIdnight mystery since feb and looove it-goes on so easy. Great formula. Looking forward to the box sub.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually we do have a post about it right here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136317/bondi-new-subscription-box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahh! how could I have missed this! That's what I get for going on the forums ways past my bedtime! 

Anyway - can't wait to sign up with them!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 1, 2013)

Wellllp, I think I may be skipping Julep for a little while longer.  Their polishes don't scream "hey, you....weak lady, buy me!" anymore.  But Bondi, I've ordered 5 in the past week....sooooo...I think I'm going to sub to this one for a while.  New things are always fun.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 1, 2013)

I am so excited for this one!  I just placed my first Bondi order on Saturday afternoon and woke up to a shipping email at 6:00 this morning!  Amazing!  I am totally signing up for their box!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm also super excited. I agree with what many people have said about Julep above, I've liked some of the colors but haven't really liked the formula (for me they chipped the next day) so I haven't really used most of my polishes from them. I'm personally probably gunna skip out on the inaugural "mystery box" because I've already ordered 9/20 polishes they have and most of the colors that I didn't order either aren't my style (not a big fan of pinks/reds or metallics) or they can't be worn to work (I work at a bank with lots of dress code guidelines that I already push with my polish choices). I most likely will be signing up after that once we can see a preview of colors.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 1, 2013)

This will fill the void from canceling Glossybox, June was the last straw. Also hoping that the Mystery Box contains the beautiful colors intended for GB. I've skipped Julep in all but one or two of the past six months so this is perfect.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 1, 2013)

Any ideas on what the beauty item might be?


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 1, 2013)

I love the idea of Julep but don't love their polishes. I love Bondi's colors &amp; want them all. Whereas, I like maybe 50% of Julep's colors. So, this is perfect! I will cancel Julep for Bondi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this is great! I see and hear great things about them and I like all of their shades of polishes. I can't wait to sign up for this one.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Drat! Someone beat me to this starting a thread. I spoke to Zadidoll for an advice. She suggested to title this thread "Bondi Nails: August 2013 discussion (Spoilers!)" that way it is easy to search or as a most searchable wording like that. I wanted to share that I was the winner of the Fuschia-istic FB fan page contest. Now, they're having another one. I don't know how to copy/paste the FB format style because I couldn't save it as a photo. Oh well.

Bondi New York
18 hours ago
Congratulations to ALEXIS (Sorry I had to delete my last name for privacy) for winning this week's Fuschia-istic giveaway! Thank you so much to everyone who liked &amp; shared. Be sure to keep an eye out for next week's contest!

Alexis, please inbox us your address! 
 
Here's another contest going on right now on their FB Fan page. I won a polish; you can! 




 
Here's a promo for the sub box:


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drat! Someone beat me to this starting a thread. I spoke to Zadidoll for an advice. She suggested to title this thread "Bondi Nails: August 2013 discussion (Spoilers!)" that way it is easy to search or as a most searchable wording like that. I wanted to share that I was the winner of the Fuschia-istic FB fan page contest. Now, they're having another one. I don't know how to copy/paste the FB format style because I couldn't save it as a photo. Oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Drat! Someone beat me to this starting a thread. I spoke to Zadidoll for an advice. She suggested to title this thread "Bondi Nails: August 2013 discussion (Spoilers!)" that way it is easy to search or as a most searchable wording like that. I wanted to share that I was the winner of the Fuschia-istic FB fan page contest. Now, they're having another one. I don't know how to copy/paste the FB format style because I couldn't save it as a photo. Oh well.

Bondi New York
18 hours ago
Congratulations to ALEXIS (Sorry I had to delete my last name for privacy) for winning this week's Fuschia-istic giveaway! Thank you so much to everyone who liked &amp; shared. Be sure to keep an eye out for next week's contest!

Alexis, please inbox us your address! 
 
Here's another contest going on right now on their FB Fan page. I won a polish; you can! 




 
Here's a promo for the sub box:




 




Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 2, 2013)

Could someone tell me, are all their polishes creams? Thanks!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could someone tell me, are all their polishes creams? Thanks!


 Most of them are. They don't have any glitters, and only have a couple shimmers and one metallic.


----------



## reepy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ordered my polishes this weekend and received them today! 

I got Blue Skies, which appears dustier in the bottle than on the site; Teal Magnolia, which you may have read isn't remotely teal, but is a beautiful green; Starry Nights; and Brick Road which is so not me, but I couldn't resist trying b/c it's so happy looking.  Holding it up to my hand makes me think it might be a mistake (not so flattering against my skin tone), but I'm hoping I'm wrong.  We'll have to wait till after the 4th to find out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Packing was great and came with a nice thank you with a future coupon; I'm definitely looking forward to this brand!


----------



## bondinewyork (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordered my polishes this weekend and received them today!
> 
> ...


 Hey Reepy it's Richard here with Bondi New York. Let me know how you get on with the Brick Road - richard at bondinewyork.com We want you to love your purchase and if the color isn't quite you, let us know so we can fix that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, amazing.  I will let you know either way after the holiday.  Thanks for such a great experience!


----------



## bondinewyork (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could someone tell me, are all their polishes creams? Thanks!


 Hey AtomicBunny, most of our colors in the debut collection are creams. Fool's, City Slicker, &amp; Starry Night are metallic.

Our Fall collection has more metallics and we will be introducing some glitters and more shimmers in limited edition collections we're bringing out for the Holidays.

If there are some colors or finishes that you would love to see, you're very welcome to email me richard at bondinewyork.com and I will make sure these are discussed with the team  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 2, 2013)

Richard your Awesome!!! You're officially a member of the MUT family- Welcome!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whoa! Welcome to MUT, Richard! You're an inspiration! Meaning that bringing back what is a customer service all about! BRAVO! The reason I said that is because many corporations are trying to cut back on customer services and replace it with outsourcing.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait... what did I miss? Richard was here?! His post is gone now. What did he say? 

_*waves*_ Hi Richard! Love, love, LOVE your company and your polishes!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

It is possible his posts disappeared becuase it is my understanding if you are a business that you cannot have an acct like a regular person.  I think they have to have a special account.  If you look at Starlooks under their "screen name" it states supporter.  So I think if the company/person acting on the behalf of the company agrees to the special account then they can post and if they do not then they cannot post.

Hope that makes sense!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait... what did I miss? Richard was here?! His post is gone now. What did he say?
> 
> _*waves*_ Hi Richard! Love, love, LOVE your company and your polishes!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is possible his posts disappeared becuase it is my understanding if you are a business that you cannot have an acct like a regular person.  I think they have to have a special account.  If you look at Starlooks under their "screen name" it states supporter.  So I think if the company/person acting on the behalf of the company agrees to the special account then they can post and if they do not then they cannot post.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!


 Yep, same thing has happened to a few other companies that I've seen try to post.

So subscriptions open tomorrow? I think I might have to try it out!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

Me too!  Glad you understood me!  

I signed up for the newsletter mailing list for the sub today!  Excited as I have never done a nail polish only sub.  Can't wait to see what they put together!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, same thing has happened to a few other companies that I've seen try to post.
> 
> So subscriptions open tomorrow? I think I might have to try it out!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2013)

Unfortunately we have pretty strict rules to company representatives or owners from posting on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The staff would love to see him post though but our rules are put into place to protect our members who are our #1 priority.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Thanks for reminding me about the sub box opens tmrw. It's hard to see everything from iPhone to iPad to PC versions so I'm lost as to what or where to look for. Yeah, I was kinda confused that Richard got on MUT bec I kinda knew that because of the rules that like you said (lovepink) so I was kinda scratching my head and wondered mm I hope he didn't get in trouble. Alrighty, can't wait for the sign up tmrw. To get my sticky fingers on those wonderful polishes to devour!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh yeah I understand completely!  And we as members appreciate that!  I was just posting what I had remembered from previous threads when this happens for some of the newer members.  I know it took me a while before I understood!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately we have pretty strict rules to company representatives or owners from posting on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The staff would love to see him post though but our rules are put into place to protect our members who are our #1 priority.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, it's good to know that he was here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Waves*

I'm sooo looking forward to this subscription!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately we have pretty strict rules to company representatives or owners from posting on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The staff would love to see him post though but our rules are put into place to protect our members who are our #1 priority.


  Of course! I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course! I don't know why I didn't think of that.


Because we all got much too excited he was here LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 3, 2013)

So my Bondi order is already out for delivery!  It just shipped on Monday and I live in Utah!  Holy crap that's fast!  Great job Richard and Co.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just placed an order with them today. *SHRIEK*!!!! 

I just purchased these.. I know these look so summery so I'm all about all bright colors!  



1x The Limelight



1x NYPD



1x Teal Magnolia



1x Brick Road



1x Lady Liberty



1x Uptown Girl


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* 



Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* 



 Of course! I don't know why I didn't think of that. 




Because we all got much too excited he was here LOL 









> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True dat! LOL


 I nearly fainted when he appeared!


----------



## puppyluv (Jul 3, 2013)

So does the sub box launch today? How do I sign up?? I don't see anything on their website about it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does the sub box launch today? How do I sign up?? I don't see anything on their website about it.


 FB Fan Page. And, if you go on their website; the pop up screen that asks you to sign up for mail list and email notifications. Enter that and that's how you get the info. It launches tonight at 6 PM eastern time.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Sign up link is working a bit early!!! *dances with glee* Click on Subscription Box on their site!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:

Thank you for taking the first step in discovering a world of color!

This email is to confirm that we have registered your interest in subscribing for the monthly Bondi New York box.

What next?

On 22nd July 2013 we will be sending you an email which has a link. Simply click the link and follow the instructions to complete your subscription. You will have the option to do month to month or pre-pay for 3, 6 or 12 months (there will be a sliding discount for 3, 6 and 12 month subscriptions).

Your first box will ship on 1st August 2013!

What can I expect?


Three full sized polishes with a retail value of $37.50
A deluxe beauty gift
Opportunity to win one of a number of $500 gift cards we are placing in random boxes
A discount on Bondi New York purchases from our website
We will be announcing additional features and benefits over the coming days, including the prices for our international customers.

As always, our friendly team are available via email, via live chat on our website or by calling 1 (888) 548-2290.

This is the start of something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With love

The team @ Bondi New York xoxo
It looks like they're going to give Julep some serious competition with this and is going to make it so much easier for me to skip Julep.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Yup! I was just informed that the link is live early! GO SIGN UP!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm in- just signed up!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Me too *SHREIK* *fainted*. There's no emoticons for these actions anyway


----------



## jac a (Jul 3, 2013)

you guys are awesome!! just signed up and can not wait!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2013)

Woo hoo! I won 3 free polishes in their 3,000 facebook fans giveaway! And then I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sign up link is working a bit early!!! *dances with glee* Click on Subscription Box on their site!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 *I agree, I will definitely be skipping Julep a lot once Bondi starts shipping!*



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I was just informed that the link is live early! GO SIGN UP!!!


 *Yes ma'am! You don't need to tell me twice! 



*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Woo hoo! I won 3 free polishes in their 3,000 facebook fans giveaway! And then I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!! Congrats!! Soo exciting!! I'm sure we will be posting all of our wonderful manis on here ðŸ˜‰


----------



## tasertag (Jul 3, 2013)

> Woo hoo! I won 3 free polishes in their 3,000 facebook fans giveaway! And then I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wooooo congrats!! I have to go sign up now!! Hopefully I can do it on my phone since I'm out.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm all registered!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo hoo! I won 3 free polishes in their 3,000 facebook fans giveaway!
> 
> And then I signed up


 Congrats!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2013)

Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi! Love that they're going to offer a sub service and all their company stands for. Waaay too excited to throw my money at them!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 3, 2013)

Reserved my spot! Can't wait for the box. Bondi sets the standard for service, other companies should take note.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 3, 2013)

All signed up and ready for the launch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

oh i am all over this and have my spot reserved...lol


----------



## Kukalu (Jul 3, 2013)

I just registered. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 3, 2013)

Signed up! Excited!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo hoo! I won 3 free polishes in their 3,000 facebook fans giveaway!
> 
> And then I signed up


 CONGRATS SCOOBS!







> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too *SHREIK* *fainted*. There's no emoticons for these actions anyway


 Wait wait...now I'm going on an emoticon hunt....

::reading MUT casually::



........



.........RICHARD!



.......



..........Hello there



.......welcome!





Does that sort of cover it? We need a  swooning/fainting one for sure. LOL



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi! Love that they're going to offer a sub service and all their company stands for. Waaay too excited to throw my money at them!


 Absolutely agree with you there!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2013)

I just signed up too!  August is my birthday month, so I can argue for it being one of my gifts!  I always hesitated about signing up for Julep (either 2 small-sized polishes &amp; a beauty item, or 3 polishes per month... for $20? Naaaaah)  but this one seems totally worth it!  3 FULL-SIZE polishes! AND a beauty item!  AND Richard himself popping out of the box to read the polish names in his gorgeous British accent! (I may have made that last one up...)  Bondi started a sub box!  Let's strike up the band and dance!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2013)

Omg.. emoticon overload! Love them all!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

yep adios julep! of course now that theres real competition...they may start rewarding loyal customers....fingers crossed...hear that julep...you gotta up your game or we ALL leave you!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up too!  August is my birthday month, so I can argue for it being one of my gifts!  I always hesitated about signing up for Julep (either 2 small-sized polishes &amp; a beauty item, or 3 polishes per month... for $20? Naaaaah)  but this one seems totally worth it!  3 FULL-SIZE polishes! AND a beauty item!  AND Richard himself popping out of the box to read the polish names in his gorgeous British accent! (I may have made that last one up...)  Bondi started a sub box!  Let's strike up the band and dance!


 I decided to sign up too and I agree with everything you said except July is my birthday month.  I may just sign up month to month unless the 3 month is a really good discount because I know I cannot afford to continue this subscription a long time, but I really want to try it!  I love that it is 3 nail polishes and a beauty product, those are 4 of my favorite things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

Reserved my spot!  First nail polish sub for me!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder what kind of beauty products they'll send out...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe a lip scrub like people have been asking for in other sub threads!  Or hand cream or foot cream, or nail files or endless possibilities!

We should start a list of items they could send us to pass the time until boxes ship!  Lol

Plus we know they check the thread and since this is a start up with great customer service we may be able to make suggestions and see them pop up in the future!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder what kind of beauty products they'll send out...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up too!  August is my birthday month, so I can argue for it being one of my gifts!  I always hesitated about signing up for Julep (either 2 small-sized polishes &amp; a beauty item, or 3 polishes per month... for $20? Naaaaah)  but this one seems totally worth it!  3 FULL-SIZE polishes! AND a beauty item!  AND Richard himself popping out of the box to read the polish names in his gorgeous British accent! (I may have made that last one up...)  Bondi started a sub box!  Let's strike up the band and dance!


AAAAGGHHHH! I love THIS! LOL

Ahaahaahahaaha, popping out of the box, HILARIOUS....but yes



....I totally think that should definitely happen!


----------



## reepy (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think it will be an either/or one for me since you can preview colors.  Personally I love Julep.  Maybe I've been lucky but I don't have an issue with their consistency and I really like many of their non-nail products like their hand scrub, the strawberry balm, the argan oil, etc.  And for me, the customer service has been really great.  Obviously this hasn't been the case for everyone according to what I read here, but that's been my experience.  That said, I'm definitely not planning to spend $40/month on nail polish, so I think I'll be bouncing back and forth a bit since I really, really like what I've seen from Bondi, both in the bottle and out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the size thing, I am sure I'm in the minority on this one, but I actually wish all sizes were smaller....there are so few colors from any brand that I will ever end up using entirely.  I know it's better for the polish settling-wise to have more in the bottle (at least that's what I've been told) but if I had my way, everything would be mini's!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2013)

I may have an emoticon obsession... but it was fun!

Hmmm, beauty items... I honestly hope it's NOT a lip scrub or a nail file (just because they're pretty inexpensive on their own).  I'd love to see a luxurious hand cream, a nice nail care set, or even something that isn't hand/nail related!  (or "could be", but not necessarily... like eyeshadow pigments!  I've seen tutorials pop up recently on mixing pigments with clear nail polish for a customized nail color!  How cool would that be?)

Keep the ideas/suggestions coming!  After all... we know Richard is watching!   (Hiiiiii, Richard!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may have an emoticon obsession... but it was fun!
> 
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 4, 2013)

Just signed up!  Aaaand took advantage of the buy 3 get 3 free deal.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

All signed up here!  I've loved the service and quality I've received from Bondi so far! 

I was going to buy a bottle of the Lime Light polish, but glad I didn't because I found out about their upcoming subscription box a day or two later.  Since the first box is based on their current colors, I don't want to order anymore before I see what they send.  I did end up ordering botanical beauty, chasing the sun, teal magnolia (which so many people have complimented me on, and some have tried to steal away from me, lol), and brick road, and two bottles of the Im vers clear coat. 

I'll still be a member of Julep (at least for the time being), but I don't like that their focus is going more towards beauty and makeup and less on the nail colors/finishes.  I don't like the new smell of the polish as of late, kind of fruity and skunky.  I'll either end up skipping one or the other once Bondi starts up, or I'll eventually cancel Julep.  And I'm with_* reepy*_, I like the smaller bottles too.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 4, 2013)

For those who are kinda wishing for mini bottles. I spoke to Richard about that 2 weeks ago and here's his reply via email: We have looked into mini size bottles, similar to those produced by some of our competitors. The unfortunate problem we have is that there is only a 0.05 cent price difference between producing mini polishes and the full sized polishes. This is something we are working with our manufacturer on to see if we can improve the saving so that we can look at providing the option you mentioned. In addition, there are a couple of other channels that we are investigating where we can produce duo-sticks with smaller quantities of polish. I did replied and said that dual polish seems a good idea however I brought up that Revlon already has that out for their neon collection. It may not work that way because what if you're doing a nail art and need both colors out or something. Frequent slightly shake or movements creats bubbles in polish. This clearly shows that they're still trying to figure it out. I would prefer mini sizes especially when it's trend colors and big size for classics.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Jul 4, 2013)

I replied to the email I received confirming my subscription to their monthly box basically just telling them how excited I am to try their service and wishing them good luck. I received a very nice email back from Richard notifying me of my status of an order I placed as well as information about their service. If their boxes are half as lovely as their company and customer service, they have a winner on their hands. Thanks Glossybox for the massive fail of June box. I plan on spending that money on Bondi instead.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know what service they're using for shipping to monthly subscription?  

What service do they use to ship regular purchases off their site?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 5, 2013)

Signed up and can't wait until August!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 5, 2013)

is it august yet? i'm soooooooooo excited for this sub!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got my first Squarehue box, and I'm going to be cancelling it in favor of this one instead. The colors didn't impress me much.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first Squarehue box, and I'm going to be cancelling it in favor of this one instead. The colors didn't impress me much.


Same here... The colors were very bleh for me this month.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> I just got my first Squarehue box, and I'm going to be cancelling it in favor of this one instead. The colors didn't impress me much.


 Wow really? I was gonna sub square hue but never did because I didn't like the idea that we can't choose colors.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what service they're using for shipping to monthly subscription?
> 
> What service do they use to ship regular purchases off their site?


 Regular orders were USPS. Don't know about the sub box yet.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 5, 2013)

> Same here... The colors were very bleh for me this month.


 I agree. I paused my subscription for this month and i didn''t regret it! I would've been disappointed with those colors. Last months colors didn't thrill me either...so glad bondi has come along!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Regular orders were USPS. Don't know about the sub box yet.


 Ann Tucci asked that question to Bondi FB Fan page and here what Bondi replied: Hi Ann, with polish, it has to go by ground because its considered hazardous. We're shipping via USPS First Class. We've found that 90% of our orders are delivered within 2 days (even to the West Coast!) A lot of subscription boxes use USPS Parcel Select which can take up to ten days because its a cheaper option. Hope this helps!


----------



## nichayes (Jul 5, 2013)

how do I reserve a spot for this sub?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> how do I reserve a spot for this sub?


 To reserve your spot click this: http://www.bondinewyork.com/pages/page


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nichayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> how do I reserve a spot for this sub?


 Just go to bondinewyork.com and click on Subscription Box up at the top! You just have to fill in your name and email and you'll be contacted closer to the launch time to complete the subscription


----------



## nichayes (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks so much gals=)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ann Tucci asked that question to Bondi FB Fan page and here what Bondi replied:
> 
> Hi Ann, with polish, it has to go by ground because its considered hazardous. We're shipping via USPS First Class. We've found that 90% of our orders are delivered within 2 days (even to the West Coast!) A lot of subscription boxes use USPS Parcel Select which can take up to ten days because its a cheaper option. Hope this helps!


When all else fails ask on FB


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am excited about this. I tried Square Hue this month but paused my sub after receiving my box. I do like the formula and dry time but the colors did not excite me and I don't like not getting a preview and option to skip if I don't like the dolor.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate my mailman... So my Bondi package was supposed to be here on Friday, but I didn't hear them knock on the door or anything, and now my tracking says "Attempted to deliver, contact USPS for redelivery" and "Notice left"... there was no notice anywhere near the door, or in the mailbox. They also didn't bother trying to re-deliver it on Saturday -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Worthless...

/rant off


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate my mailman... So my Bondi package was supposed to be here on Friday, but I didn't hear them knock on the door or anything, and now my tracking says "Attempted to deliver, contact USPS for redelivery" and "Notice left"... there was no notice anywhere near the door, or in the mailbox. They also didn't bother trying to re-deliver it on Saturday -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 OMG... do you live in my neighborhood? My mailman SUCKS. Twice I have had to track down packages because he "attempted to deliver", which is utter bullshit. There is someone not 15 ft from the front door all day. Not only did he never attempt to knock, he didn't leave a notice either. I only figured it out because I contacted the sender of the packages and got the international tracking info, then contacted USPS. They wonder why they are circling the drain...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate my mailman... So my Bondi package was supposed to be here on Friday, but I didn't hear them knock on the door or anything, and now my tracking says "Attempted to deliver, contact USPS for redelivery" and "Notice left"... there was no notice anywhere near the door, or in the mailbox. They also didn't bother trying to re-deliver it on Saturday -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Booooooo, that sucks! My mailman is a disaster as well...so is my FedEx man. I swear, half the time they just are being lazy and don't bother coming by or forget to deliver and then say that they did come by. I was HOME, helloooo? LOL

Crazy! I hope you get your Bondi soon!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate my mailman... So my Bondi package was supposed to be here on Friday, but I didn't hear them knock on the door or anything, and now my tracking says "Attempted to deliver, contact USPS for redelivery" and "Notice left"... there was no notice anywhere near the door, or in the mailbox. They also didn't bother trying to re-deliver it on Saturday -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Mine is horrible as well...and this is the 3rd we've had here..the second didnt like dogs,we have two big ones and several time we caught him trying to feed them something(at first i thought it was dog biscuits since the first used to carry a pocket full for the nutty dogs...later found out it wasnt just dog biscuits...but they were laced with something...probably why he no longer works there...good thing my babies hate dog treats...we had to make sure they were inside for months because i caught him trying to let them out of the gate a cpl times...guess he thought since they get noisy they would bite him...it backfired, they just ran down the street to pee at the neighbors yard,didnt care he was there, another time he acted all freaked as they ran by saying they came after me, im gonna sue you..i lied said oh really let me check the film...i was recording this..he left i only saw him once after that.lol)) the one we have now is ok...just stupid.he randomly skips our house all together then a few times ive seen him make a trip from he end of the road back to us. he probably kept my june ipsy bag.lmao!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG... do you live in my neighborhood? My mailman SUCKS. Twice I have had to track down packages because he "attempted to deliver", which is utter bullshit. There is someone not 15 ft from the front door all day. Not only did he never attempt to knock, he didn't leave a notice either. I only figured it out because I contacted the sender of the packages and got the international tracking info, then contacted USPS. They wonder why they are circling the drain...


 Ugh, don't you hate when that happens? Seriously, they should be firing people for these things.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Booooooo, that sucks! My mailman is a disaster as well...so is my FedEx man. I swear, half the time they just are being lazy and don't bother coming by or forget to deliver and then say that they did come by. I was HOME, helloooo? LOL

Crazy! I hope you get your Bondi soon! 





 
I wouldn't be nearly as mad if I wasn't planning a Mani Monday blog post featuring Bondi. I bet it won't get to me tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is horrible as well...and this is the 3rd we've had here..the second didnt like dogs,we have two big ones and several time we caught him trying to feed them something(at first i thought it was dog biscuits since the first used to carry a pocket full for the nutty dogs...later found out it wasnt just dog biscuits...but they were laced with something...probably why he no longer works there...good thing my babies hate dog treats...we had to make sure they were inside for months because i caught him trying to let them out of the gate a cpl times...guess he thought since they get noisy they would bite him...it backfired, they just ran down the street to pee at the neighbors yard,didnt care he was there, another time he acted all freaked as they ran by saying they came after me, im gonna sue you..i lied said oh really let me check the film...i was recording this..he left i only saw him once after that.lol)) the one we have now is ok...just stupid.he randomly skips our house all together then a few times ive seen him make a trip from he end of the road back to us. he probably kept my june ipsy bag.lmao!

 
OMG seriously?? I'm so glad your babies are safe, but it's crazy how disgusting some people can be.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 7, 2013)

And after I wrote this I got an email from Richard. 

Seriously guys, Bondi has the best customer service ever.


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 7, 2013)

I signed up! I've been dying to try them out since the whole glossybox incident. I loe that it's 3 polishes ! Deff going to skip julep &amp; give them a try. Does anyone know how their shipping is to California?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is horrible as well...and this is the 3rd we've had here..the second didnt like dogs,we have two big ones and several time we caught him trying to feed them something(at first i thought it was dog biscuits since the first used to carry a pocket full for the nutty dogs...later found out it wasnt just dog biscuits...but they were laced with something...probably why he no longer works there...good thing my babies hate dog treats...we had to make sure they were inside for months because i caught him trying to let them out of the gate a cpl times...guess he thought since they get noisy they would bite him...it backfired, they just ran down the street to pee at the neighbors yard,didnt care he was there, another time he acted all freaked as they ran by saying they came after me, im gonna sue you..i lied said oh really let me check the film...i was recording this..he left i only saw him once after that.lol)) the one we have now is ok...just stupid.he randomly skips our house all together then a few times ive seen him make a trip from he end of the road back to us. he probably kept my june ipsy bag.lmao!


 I actually see both sides of the coin in this aspect. My dad was a mail carrier for over 25 years and he was almost killed in a dog attack during a delivery. (I don't over-exaggerate, he literally almost died from blood-loss, he was found just in time). I do agree that the mailman should NOT have EVER tried to feed your dogs anything, under any circumstances though! That's taking it much too far. My dad just learned to speak to the owners and express his concern if they had larger dogs that looked like they might be trouble. Most residents learned his timing and knew when to keep the dogs inside, or in the backyard, etc.







> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wouldn't be nearly as mad if I wasn't planning a Mani Monday blog post featuring Bondi. I bet it won't get to me tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my goodness.....that IS terrible! Btw, did you see the pic on their Facebook?! Somebody's FABULOUS mani is featured!







> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And after I wrote this I got an email from Richard.
> 
> Seriously guys, Bondi has the best customer service ever.


 No joke


----------



## OiiO (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.....that IS terrible! Btw, did you see the pic on their Facebook?! Somebody's FABULOUS mani is featured!


 Nope, I just went and looked though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks for the heads up, these 15 seconds of fame sure brightened my day!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually see both sides of the coin in this aspect. My dad was a mail carrier for over 25 years and he was almost killed in a dog attack during a delivery. (I don't over-exaggerate, he literally almost died from blood-loss, he was found just in time). I do agree that the mailman should NOT have EVER tried to feed your dogs anything, under any circumstances though! That's taking it much too far. My dad just learned to speak to the owners and express his concern if they had larger dogs that looked like they might be trouble. Most residents learned his timing and knew when to keep the dogs inside, or in the backyard, etc.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I'm still out of town and using my sister's MAC Pro book. She didn't have a mouse so I couldn't do select option. (I'm not so familiar with MAC pro book ah!)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I was gonna post that yesterday (unable do it from my iphone and being so tired with the water park excerise) HA! Yeah, I agree about the dogs attack on mailman. My Aunt was a mail carrier for over 30 years. She got attacked by two German Shephards out at the farm. She lives in a small town so she drove the mail truck to deliver the mail and somehow, they snuck up behind her. She didn't get OUT of the truck but they just snuck around from behind and viciously attacked her. She had over 200 stitches on her left leg and knee. It took her 5 months to regain the ability to use her leg and walking. The owner never offer to pay for medical expenses and not even an apology. She ended up suing the owner and won. Even though, my Aunt is a owner of a German Shephard, Doberman Pitscher, Pit Bull, and a Great Dane. Never one of them ever become vicious and mean dogs. Like most of you have said that sometimes owners just don't want the responsibility to raise the dogs in a healthy environment. 

That being said; my Aunt told her supervisor that she refused to go thru that mail route because of the irresponsibility of the owners. They gave her back the old route which was she walked around downtown carrying 35 to 40lbs of mail on her back. She likes the hard work. She walked and walked. Since she's been retired; she's 68 years old and runs full marathons and plays tennis (is on tennis team) for 4 to 5 hours 4 days a week. I really admire her endurance. Sorry for totally off topic. I've been fortunate that I haven't had any bad experience with UPS, Postal, and Fed Ex so far. I've even had friendly delivery people... Boy, I need more coffee. Loving these posts and enjoying conversations..

Have a great day!! oxoxox


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 7, 2013)

This was my  first Square Hue and I loved it.  I just had a huge pissy witchy fit at Julep.  They charged me twice AFTER I had skipped the month last month so I canceled.  And then charged me twice again this month even though I canceled!  I was most displeased.  I'll never do business with them again so I'm really looking forward to Bondi!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my  first Square Hue and I loved it.  I just had a huge pissy witchy fit at Julep.  They charged me twice AFTER I had skipped the month last month so I canceled.  And then charged me twice again this month even though I canceled!  I was most displeased.  I'll never do business with them again so I'm really looking forward to Bondi!


 Do you have the receipts of confirmation for the cancellations? You can dispute the charge with your bank/cc company


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 8, 2013)

> *How awful! Why would he let your dogs loose if he was afraid of them? Did he have to go through that gate to deliver your mail? What an @$$! *


* Thats the crazy thing...our mailbox is outside the fence and way out of the dogs reach in any way shape or form. And i can understand the mail carriers disposition as well...up until my hubby kinda forced these two on me i didnt like dogs because every dog i came in contact as a child attacked me and i even have scars on my face and legs from them. But these two softened me up. They are my babies now.*


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *How awful! Why would he let your dogs loose if he was afraid of them? Did he have to go through that gate to deliver your mail? What an @$$!*
> ...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 8, 2013)

Just reserved my spot! (Doing happy dance!)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

Argh to sign up or not sign up?

I might wait until August, when I dump my extra cell phone line (which costs $15/month) that way I can justify the extra $


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh to sign up or not sign up?
> 
> I might wait until August, when I dump my extra cell phone line (which costs $15/month) that way I can justify the extra $


 Doooo it! You know you wanna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 8, 2013)

Random note here: I wore the shade I bought from them the other week, smexy Tardis Blue (aka NYPD) for the 4th. I used I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, which wore extremely well, dried pretty quickly, but I was even more impressed with NYPD. It was a one coater (except for my thumb where I had to go over it lightly with a second coat, my own fault), it was a self-leveling polish, and good at that. It was finally showing some tip wear yesterday, but other than that had good staying power for the 4 days I had it on. I only took it off because I was changing polish colors and I was worried about staining. (as blues tend to stain more frequently than other colors) Well, there was no staining at all and removal was a breeze.

I'm holding off on buying more colors until after I get the Mystery Box, but I'm definitely impressed with Bondi overall and can't wait for the subscription box to start. Now I need to decide which colors I'll be buying in August after the Mystery Box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doooo it! You know you wanna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You!!!

So August is Mystery and Sept is fall?  I might be on board by Sept/Fall.  You know new subs make me nervous (cough, cough fabfitfun).  I like to see how the shipping/logistics/cust service all plays out for a month or two before I join.

But from what I've seen so far they certainly have the customer service end wrapped up.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 8, 2013)

I must be incredibly lucky.  My mail lady is seriously awesome.  I never lose mail and if it rains, she wraps in plastic bags and leaves it under the eaves on the garage.  I &lt;3 her so much, I bake her cookies at least once every couple of weeks!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate my mailman... So my Bondi package was supposed to be here on Friday, but I didn't hear them knock on the door or anything, and now my tracking says "Attempted to deliver, contact USPS for redelivery" and "Notice left"... there was no notice anywhere near the door, or in the mailbox. They also didn't bother trying to re-deliver it on Saturday -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 8, 2013)

just signed up to be on the waiting list they will send you an email on july 22nd to complete the registration and boxes will ship out 8/1/13 i am so going to cancel julep for this!!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 8, 2013)

I got all my money back.  I filed disputes against both charges.  That was after I called and got some snotty witch on the phone who made me so mad I actually swore at her...not something I normally  would ever do.  Two days after I filed the disputes, I got a call from Julep CS and that lady was very nice and apologetic...but I think at that point they didn't have much of a choice.  There was absolutely no excuse for what happened.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have the receipts of confirmation for the cancellations? You can dispute the charge with your bank/cc company


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2013)

So far I place 3 orders of bondi polish.  My most recent order of 5 polishes has not come yet.  I love the polish I have got so far   6 bottles however I was upset that some of the colors are not the same in the bottle as in the pictures when I ordered them. Blue skies is nothing remotely close to the picture its a blue /grayish color. Lovely but not what I thought the color would  be. Lady liberty is mint green and a little different than the picture too.  I love how long the polish stays on my hands my polish has never chipped. I wish the colors were more accurate though. I read that some of you got coupons with your orders. I didn't get any in any of my orders . I love the polish. just wish the colors online a bit more accurate


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 8, 2013)

> So far I place 3 orders of bondi polish.Â  My most recent order of 5 polishes has not come yet.Â  I love the polish I have got so farÂ Â  6 bottles however I was upset that some of the colors are not the same in the bottle as in the pictures when I ordered them. Blue skies is nothing remotely close to the picture its a blue /grayish color. Lovely but not what I thought the color wouldÂ  be. Lady liberty is mint green and a little different than the picture too.Â  I love how long the polish stays on my hands my polish has never chipped. I wish the colors were more accurate though. I read that some of you got coupons with your orders. I didn't get any in any of my orders . I love the polish. just wish the colors online a bit more accurate


 Check the packing slip/receipt. My coupon code was written on the corner of that sheet.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I place 3 orders of bondi polish.  My most recent order of 5 polishes has not come yet.  I love the polish I have got so far   6 bottles however I was upset that some of the colors are not the same in the bottle as in the pictures when I ordered them. Blue skies is nothing remotely close to the picture its a blue /grayish color. Lovely but not what I thought the color would  be. Lady liberty is mint green and a little different than the picture too.  I love how long the polish stays on my hands my polish has never chipped. I wish the colors were more accurate though. I read that some of you got coupons with your orders. I didn't get any in any of my orders . I love the polish. just wish the colors online a bit more accurate


 You have to keep in mind that colors are very difficult to portray accurately on every computer screen. What may look off to you, looks totally accurate to another. For example, I see Lady Liberty as mint green on my monitor. Screen type, resolution, brand, age, calibration, etc, etc, etc can all affect how you see colors on your monitor. I always check multiple sources and read reviews to get a better idea of what to expect. 






eta: words


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 8, 2013)

I signed up and received an email from Bondi saying a link will be sent on the 22nd to officially join


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so over Julep, I painted my nails last night (2 coats and 2 coats of topcoat) and they are already seriously chipped. I wasn't typing or working with my hands at all other than a little note taking. Can't wait to try Bondi, also heard Sephora X is amazing. To the person who was nervous abt a new sub after FFF, I wouldn't worry, Bondi seems like an amazing company with top notch service. I think people will be dropping Julep like mad once they find out abt Bondi.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

@DonnaD I too have experienced horrible service from Julep.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so over Julep, I painted my nails last night (2 coats and 2 coats of topcoat) and they are already seriously chipped. I wasn't typing or working with my hands at all other than a little note taking. Can't wait to try Bondi, also heard Sephora X is amazing. To the person who was nervous abt a new sub after FFF, I wouldn't worry, Bondi seems like an amazing company with top notch service. I think people will be dropping Julep like mad once they find out abt Bondi.


I didn't sub to FFF (bullet dodged).  I also don't sub to Julep.  I just prefer to wait and see how brand new subs work out shipping and logistics of monthly boxes before I sign up.  That being said Bondi seems on top of their game.  I think I will sign up in September for fall nails.  I have plenty of summer colors to last me July and August.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 8, 2013)

i sooo agree i have so many julep polishes and while i am still painting my nails alot of their colors get clumpy and thick and i have to shake the bottle to make it thinner so annoying, i cant wait to try this new one their colors are so pretty too!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

@Ann Tucci Well played on FFF. That's a good strategy on waiting to see how subs work out. I subbed to FFF for the Moroccanoil bc I had been wanting to try it. I ended up getting lucky and got a backordered box that was actually a little better than the blogger box, I still cancelled bc I thought it was bad business and just plain shady.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I place 3 orders of bondi polish.  My most recent order of 5 polishes has not come yet.  I love the polish I have got so far   6 bottles however I was upset that some of the colors are not the same in the bottle as in the pictures when I ordered them. Blue skies is nothing remotely close to the picture its a blue /grayish color. Lovely but not what I thought the color would  be. Lady liberty is mint green and a little different than the picture too.  I love how long the polish stays on my hands my polish has never chipped. I wish the colors were more accurate though. I read that some of you got coupons with your orders. I didn't get any in any of my orders . I love the polish. just wish the colors online a bit more accurate


I'll tell you what has happened to me, I'll look at a product on one screen of one computer and then on another screen of another computer and they'll look different! LOL Like what MissTrix said, sometimes some computers render color differently. My husband works with computers and programming and I'm constantly telling him to check my screen resolution and coloring to see if he can get it as close to what it should be as possibly, but sometimes you never know. If I recall CORRECTLY (don't quote me on this, I'm not entirely sure but I'll double check soon and let everyone know) they can send you swatches.

The coupon code is stamped onto the bottom of your receipt! (Usually on the bottom right, at least that's where it's been on mine!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

> I'll tell you what has happened to me, I'll look at a product on one screen of one computer and then on another screen of another computer and they'll look different! LOL Like what MissTrix said, sometimes some computers render color differently. My husband works with computers and programming and I'm constantly telling him to check my screen resolution and coloring to see if he can get it as close to what it should be as possibly, but sometimes you never know. If I recall CORRECTLY (don't quote me on this, I'm not entirely sure but I'll double check soon and let everyone know) they can send you swatches. The coupon code is stamped onto the bottom of your receipt! (Usually on the bottom right, at least that's where it's been on mine!) Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty much every cosmetic item I have ever ordered has looked different IRL than online. The screen plays a part and so does the lighting/camera settings in the photo. I liken it to ordering clothes or shoes online since there's a risk it might not fit/look as pictured.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey! I just verified about the swatches! YES, they can send some to you, free of charge. Just ask them via live chat on their website, pop them an email or give them a call and ask!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I just verified about the swatches! YES, they can send some to you, free of charge. Just ask them via live chat on their website, pop them an email or give them a call and ask!


 That's awesome! There were a few colors I was a little unsure about. 

Off to chat with Bondi!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 9, 2013)

I just swatched my Bondi purchase last night. I can not believe how wonderful the formula. I am impressed!  Is it August yet?


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

Make sure your monitor is properly calibrated. If you've never done it, there is a good chance the colors might be a little off. If you have a Mac, they have a built in program to do this called "Display Calibration Assistant", its already installed and will walk you through the steps. If you have a PC, its a bit trickier - the best option is a little piece of hardware called a calibration tool, but obviously unless you're a designer or photographer this is a bit much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you're using Windows 7 or 8, there is a built in calibration tool that is about as good as it gets, though its not perfect since PCs can use an endless range of monitor makes and models. Its under the Control Panel under "Calibrate Display Color".

I'm a graphic designer for the web and calibration issues are a neverending headache for me, lol. What looks good on my calibrated iMac could look completely different on a customer's PC, and I have no way of correcting that unless I get them to calibrate their monitor properly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 9, 2013)

I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a little update on my experience with Bondi CS: they have contacted USPS on my behalf and arranged a redelivery of my package. Since I never had a slip on my door and I have two different post offices that my mail goes through, I had no idea which one it ended up at (I live literally on the very border of two towns). I called one post office and was forever on hold, and the other one was closed already by the time I called them. Richard's team went above and beyond for my little package, and that's exactly what I have in mind when I think of "Rockstar customer service". I can't wait for their subscription service to launch in August, because I need more Bondi in my life. That's right, Mike, *NEED*!

P.S.: Mike is my husband, who always laughs every time I use the word "need" when I talk about getting yet another bottle of nail polish, moisturizer, monthly subscription... you name it!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 9, 2013)

It's so random.  Both of my daughters have never had a problem with them but my sister has had a couple of issues with double billing but got refunded immediately after contacting them.  For me, it's way too much drama.  I just want one box and one charge and when I call for any reason, I just want it fixed without argument.  I don't think that's too much to ask!



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @DonnaD I too have experienced horrible service from Julep.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.


 Your mani looks super cute!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice, love the color!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.






I love Love LOVE the ruffian and the chevrons!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a little update on my experience with Bondi CS: they have contacted USPS on my behalf and arranged a redelivery of my package. Since I never had a slip on my door and I have two different post offices that my mail goes through, I had no idea which one it ended up at (I live literally on the very border of two towns). I called one post office and was forever on hold, and the other one was closed already by the time I called them. Richard's team went above and beyond for my little package, and that's exactly what I have in mind when I think of "Rockstar customer service". I can't wait for their subscription service to launch in August, because I need more Bondi in my life. That's right, Mike, *NEED*!
> 
> P.S.: Mike is my husband, who always laughs every time I use the word "need" when I talk about getting yet another bottle of nail polish, moisturizer, monthly subscription... you name it!


 That is amazing CS...I'm so excited for the sub box. my hubby is weird when it comes to my polish/makeup related addiction...he always just asks me if i paid the bills before i went shopping ( sometimes i think hes serious...but mostly he's joking..his sense of humor is off like that...but then again mine is too, thats why he's so perfect for me



)

I can't wait!!

i'm giving julep one more month to impress me, so far their customer service has been slow and insensitive, products havent been great imo for the price...but i do like the option to skip when i don't like it and being able to preview the colors and items.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone having issue with their Bondi polish chipping immediately? I've used I'm Vers with both Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty, and I can't even make it 24 hours without a chip. Any ideas?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having issue with their Bondi polish chipping immediately? I've used I'm Vers with both Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty, and I can't even make it 24 hours without a chip. Any ideas?


 Hmm, maybe you applied it too thick? Mine lasted about a week, and I actually had to take it off eventually just so I could paint my nails with a different color.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 9, 2013)

> Anyone having issue with their Bondi polish chipping immediately? I've used I'm Vers with both Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty, and I can't even make it 24 hours without a chip. Any ideas?Â


 I wore Chasing the Sun for 3-4 days with no issue. that was with cleaning, dishes, mowing lawn and weed whacking.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, maybe you applied it too thick? Mine lasted about a week, and I actually had to take it off eventually just so I could paint my nails with a different color.


 Hmm, maybe? I try to do it with a pretty light touch. I'll try it again being super careful - thanks for the advice!



> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore Chasing the Sun for 3-4 days with no issue. that was with cleaning, dishes, mowing lawn and weed whacking.


 Right?? This is what I've been hearing - I basically did nothing all day, maybe some light reading, and poof! Chipped!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe? I try to do it with a pretty light touch. I'll try it again being super careful - thanks for the advice!
> ...


 Could be a body chemistry thing. There's almost nothing that works for everyone


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 9, 2013)

> Hmm, maybe? I try to do it with a pretty light touch. I'll try it again being super careful - thanks for the advice! Right?? This is what I've been hearing - I basically did nothing all day, maybe some light reading, and poof! Chipped!Â


 is it just with Bondi or do u have the same issue with other brands? Do u clean ur nails with polish remover before u Polish them?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.


 OMG LEX....I LOOOOOVE this...it is gorgeous!



and one of my nails broke today



....they keep doing that...grrrrrr



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a little update on my experience with Bondi CS: they have contacted USPS on my behalf and arranged a redelivery of my package. Since I never had a slip on my door and I have two different post offices that my mail goes through, I had no idea which one it ended up at (I live literally on the very border of two towns). I called one post office and was forever on hold, and the other one was closed already by the time I called them. Richard's team went above and beyond for my little package, and that's exactly what I have in mind when I think of "Rockstar customer service". I can't wait for their subscription service to launch in August, because I need more Bondi in my life. That's right, Mike, *NEED*!
> 
> P.S.: Mike is my husband, who always laughs every time I use the word "need" when I talk about getting yet another bottle of nail polish, moisturizer, monthly subscription... you name it!


 ....are our husbands related? Cause I swear, they must be twins or something LOL It's like, HUSH YOU, yes I NEED it....it brightens my day, therefore causes me to be happy, which is in fact a good mood, which will cause me to be a wonderful sweet and giddy wife, which I KNOW you want and I KNOW makes you happy, plus it makes your life so much easier (just saying)...so...thus...YOU NEED THIS TOO. That, my dears, is when he hands me the credit card! (LOL, OK, maybe this is an over-dramatization but you get the idea



)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 9, 2013)

My five polishes came today along with  my coupon on the bottom of my receipt. I love my new polish. Amazing I got it in one day what great service !


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

> I won this Fuschia-istic on FB Fan contest. I got back in town yesterday. Sadly, some of my nails broke over the trip so I had to cut 'em short.


 Love your Mani- how did you do that nail art? Im an avid painter but I'm just getting interested in accenting, thanks to my MUT Sistas


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having issue with their Bondi polish chipping immediately? I've used I'm Vers with both Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty, and I can't even make it 24 hours without a chip. Any ideas?


 There're quite a few factors that could contribute, sometimes it could be body chemistry, how hot it is outside when you apply it can also cause to not last as long. Do you swipe your nails with remover before applying polish (this is after polish removal) to remove any residue/lotion/etc? Did you use a base coat? You can use I'm Vers as both a base coat and a topcoat, which is super handy.

I've also learned that some polishes react better to their own brand of base/topcoats and will peel/flake sooner if you use a different brand basecoat or no basecoat at all.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having issue with their Bondi polish chipping immediately? I've used I'm Vers with both Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty, and I can't even make it 24 hours without a chip. Any ideas?


 Did you use a base or topcoat? Some just don't play nice with certain polishes.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been using Bellini Gel top coat and Deborah Lippmann UV and waterproof topcoat.  I know these are expensive but it woks.  I'm curious to try I'm Vers..


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you use a base or topcoat? Some just don't play nice with certain polishes.


 I'm Vers is technically both, so yes she used them.

And they're the same brand, so the formula clash is unlikely.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok I signed up based on what you have told me. I've never tried their polish but am excited. Also if their CS is great I totally want to support companies that have that.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Same here, I have never heard of them before. I am looking forward to some pretty colors and great cs.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoo Whoot! Just got these today! Yes, I paid for these. No, I got a special discount only for one time thing.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty colors


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 10, 2013)

I am wearing "The Limelight" today. Love it!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay, I have another addition to the "Bondi New York has AMAZING customer service" files!

I jumped on the buy one get one free code sale on 6/28. (Well...to be completely honest, I can't resist a good deal, so I jumped on the buy three get three free code! 



) I wasn't expecting very fast shipping because of the holiday, but I was happy to get my tracking code two days later and a delivery status of Friday July 5. Sadly, the 5th came and went and no Bondi order. 



 The next day I got an email asking me to review one of the polishes, so I just clicked the response that said "I haven't received my order yet". Within FOUR HOURS (on a Saturday!) I got an email from Richard Annington saying they were looking into my order and would give me an update on Monday. Still no order on Monday, but another email saying they were giving it one more day and had another order ready to go out to me if it wasn't there that night. I responded and thanked him, and was updated every day since on the status. Richard and I are tight now, y'all! 

Now, I don't know how big this organization is. It's entirely plausible that some or maybe all of these emails and blog appearances from "Richard" are really staff at Bondi helping with the image and social media presence. If he is a busy guy, I would expect he'd need help manning that inbox. But even if it isn't him personally, it's his name out there and I gotta say, they are making it a very credible name!

The best news is, my original order came today and I can't wait to try the gorgeous colors!! I have to give props to CheshireCookie who was the bad influence inspiration for me to try this company out. Your reviews here and on your blog piqued my interest and I am very happy with the results!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

I enjoy good CS. It makes it seem like they care and not just money hungry. I've just started Julep but heard their CS is questionable. Plus they only give you two polishes and a product. Getting three polishes and a product with great CS is a slam dunk.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I have another addition to the "Bondi New York has AMAZING customer service" files!
> 
> ...


 that is awesome...i get more excited everyday! and cookie was also my "inspiration" after that cute cat mani...i loved the color so much i hopped on as soon as i saw this thread.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I have another addition to the "Bondi New York has AMAZING customer service" files!
> 
> ...


 Ahem.....I would never do such a thing as be an enabler



LOL

and can I just say, I just had the most hilarious moment of the week! I watched 13 Going on 30 earlier today (haven't seen it in YEARS) and I spit my drink out laughing so hard when I realized that her boss in the movie is a British guy named Richard....OMG....I totally forgot that!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## penny13 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could be a body chemistry thing. There's almost nothing that works for everyone


 That's what I'm wondering - sigh. Bondi, I just want to be able to love you! 



> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it just with Bondi or do u have the same issue with other brands? Do u clean ur nails with polish remover before u Polish them?


 I usually have clean nails - nail polish remover might be a good idea, thanks! It just seems to be Bondi.



> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There're quite a few factors that could contribute, sometimes it could be body chemistry, how hot it is outside when you apply it can also cause to not last as long. Do you swipe your nails with remover before applying polish (this is after polish removal) to remove any residue/lotion/etc? Did you use a base coat? You can use I'm Vers as both a base coat and a topcoat, which is super handy.
> ...


 I'll try the remover, thanks for the idea! I've tried it with Vers as the base and top and then just as the top - same results. Weird. 



> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you use a base or topcoat? Some just don't play nice with certain polishes.


 I did - I used I'm Vers from Bondi, alas!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm Vers is technically both, so yes she used them.
> 
> And they're the same brand, so the formula clash is unlikely.


 Yup! That's what I was hoping, that they would play nice =)


----------



## penny13 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I enjoy good CS. It makes it seem like they care and not just money hungry. I've just started Julep but heard their CS is questionable. Plus they only give you two polishes and a product. Getting three polishes and a product with great CS is a slam dunk.


 I agree  with the CS - it's one of the problems I actually had with Julep. I had the worst time trying to cancel, I just wasn't impressed. Bondi seems like they are on top of everything!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if the boxes will be the same for everyone?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the boxes will be the same for everyone?


From what I understand there will be 4 variations


----------



## tasertag (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From what I understand there will be 4 variations


 I'm so excited for this. CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 11, 2013)

UPDATE:

My second order arrived today. (What? The sale was still going on, so I just couldn't leave Strawberry Fields just sitting there all lonely!) I got an email from Richard this morning letting me know it was showing delivered and asking me to update him tonight to make sure it really was. I got home and excitedly unpacked the box in my bathroom when tragedy struck. Tragedy by the name of Maria - my cat, whom I had to remind myself I love dearly.





That is Chasing the Sun, which is a very lovely peachy orange color. It looks great in my grout! Strawberry Fields was, thankfully, unscathed. But City Slickers and NYPD chipped so badly on the bottom that I'm afraid of getting cut if I try to use them. I sent this pic to Richard and told him that my order arrived and looks great with bathroom tile! Within 10 min I had an email back saying a new order was on its way to me tomorrow. 

Rockstars. All the way.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

How



> UPDATE: My second order arrived today. (What? The sale was still going on, so I just couldn't leave Strawberry Fields just sitting there all lonely!) I got an email from Richard this morning letting me know it was showing delivered and asking me to update him tonight to make sure it really was. I got home and excitedly unpacked the box in my bathroom when tragedy struck. Tragedy by the name of Maria - my cat, whom I had to remind myself I love dearly.
> 
> That is Chasing the Sun, which is a very lovely peachy orange color. It looks great in my grout! Strawberry Fields was, thankfully, unscathed. But City Slickers and NYPD chipped so badly on the bottom that I'm afraid of getting cut if I try to use them. I sent this pic to Richard and told him that my order arrived and looks great with bathroom tile! Within 10 min I had an email back saying a new order was on its way to me tomorrow.Â  Rockstars. All the way.Â


 Wow that is wonderful they did that for you. Sorry about the polish all over the bathroom floor. At least it's a pretty color.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow I really am blown away with this company. Richard seems to go above and beyond. I adore the colors I already have. I need more, especially strawberries fields.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 11, 2013)

i am blown away by the cs...i say it again...i get more excited everyday(and with every story of greatness)!!!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 11, 2013)

Bondi truly does have Rockstar CS. THE best I've ever heard of. I'm glad that I'll be a customer of theirs and I hope it's a long and lasting relationship. Chasing the Sun is a good color for your bathroom floor...jk.



> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi truly does have Rockstar CS. THE best I've ever heard of. I'm glad that I'll be a customer of theirs and I hope it's a long and lasting relationship. _*Chasing the Sun is a good color for your bathroom floor*_...jk.


 Haha it almost looks like a piece of modern art, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 11, 2013)

I really think it's all about chemistry.  I never have trouble with any polish no matter how cheap or expensive.  It just stays and stays without chipping.  My sister, on the other hand, can't go 2 days without wrecked polish.  We tried the exact same manicure one time just to see if it was the polish, base or top coat.  Mine lasted over 2 weeks until I couldn't stand wearing the same colour anymore.  Hers had chips by day 3.



> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There're quite a few factors that could contribute, sometimes it could be body chemistry, how hot it is outside when you apply it can also cause to not last as long. Do you swipe your nails with remover before applying polish (this is after polish removal) to remove any residue/lotion/etc? Did you use a base coat? You can use I'm Vers as both a base coat and a topcoat, which is super handy.
> ...


----------



## alterkate (Jul 12, 2013)

> Haha it almost looks like a piece of modern art, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha ha! I did like the Jackson Pollock effect, that's one of the reasons I grabbed my camera before grabbing the nail polish remover. I just had to laugh that the thing ended up on the floor after all the drama just trying to get it to me! My realtor is going to cry when she sees the stained grout though. That's original 1930s tile and it's coveted in older homes in this area. I'm going to have to get on my knees and do some major scrubbing this weekend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 12, 2013)

The CS of this company is really edging me closer to subbing.  They're AMAZEBALLS.  heheh take that FatFitFun.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The CS of this company is really edging me closer to subbing.  They're AMAZEBALLS.  heheh take that FatFitFun.


 I agree. I'm looking forward to at least trying Bondi out. If their formula works well for me, then I will for sure end up switching from Julep to them. While I really love the Julep colors, the formula just will not last on my nails.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 12, 2013)

Wearing The Limelight today... omg I sooo love this color!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing The Limelight today... omg I sooo love this color!


Been wearing it a couple of days. It is an awesome color. I am shocked that there has been hardly any wear on it. Just barely on the tips. My nails peel horribly so polish flakes off really bad where it is damaged. This seems to be staying put. I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 12, 2013)

This is the best polish I ever used like it more than zoya it just does not chip on me ever amazing


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing The Limelight today... omg I sooo love this color!


Oh that is purrrrrrdy....I really want it now....drat. LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing The Limelight today... omg I sooo love this color!


 Love this color! Your nails always look gorgeous!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love that color. I am so excited about their new subscription.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2013)

Got two more fabulous swatches for you, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Uptown Girl





Midnight Mystery


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG I'm in love with midnight mystery!!!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 15, 2013)

Gorgeous manis.Love the colors and so far the formula has been a perfect mach for me. I am really excited for the sub to get started. Seeing their teaser pictures in FB is torture.


----------



## MsMeesh (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so over Julep, I painted my nails last night (2 coats and 2 coats of topcoat) and they are already seriously chipped. I wasn't typing or working with my hands at all other than a little note taking. Can't wait to try Bondi, also heard Sephora X is amazing. To the person who was nervous abt a new sub after FFF, I wouldn't worry, Bondi seems like an amazing company with top notch service. I think people will be dropping Julep like mad once they find out abt Bondi.


Is Sephora X 5 free?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

I believe Sephora x is probably not 5 free. I own two polishes from Sephora X collection. I checked on their sit and don't find anything. Introducing SEPHORA X, a state-of-the-art line that is breaking new ground on the nail scene. This collection of rich, bold lacquers delivers unprecedented color, spectacular shine and incredible long-wear. Our experts scour the globe for the most innovative ingredients, materials and technology so you can experience never-before-seen effects first. Immerse yourself in the latest looks, trends and technologies, found only in SEPHORA X. So eXplosive. So eXceptional. One coat changes everything.


----------



## MsMeesh (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe Sephora x is probably not 5 free. I own two polishes from Sephora X collection. I checked on their sit and don't find anything.
> 
> Introducing SEPHORA X, a state-of-the-art line that is breaking new ground on the nail scene. This collection of rich, bold lacquers delivers unprecedented color, spectacular shine and incredible long-wear. Our experts scour the globe for the most innovative ingredients, materials and technology so you can experience never-before-seen effects first. Immerse yourself in the latest looks, trends and technologies, found only in SEPHORA X.
> ...


I miss when Sephora used to post ingredients and use a green and natural seal.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

> I miss when Sephora used to post ingredients and use a green and natural seal.


 Really? I never notice that. That must be like a long time ago or was that a short period of time that they did that?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! Sorry, I had to create a new thread for Bondi NYC subscription because I saw this thread was created but it's incorrect format. It's placed under "General Beauty &amp; Fashion", "Nail Talk', Bondi. It's supposed to be in a correct group format under "Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs". I'm sorry if I cause any confusions. 

Here's the new thread in a correct category:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box


----------



## penny13 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha! I did like the Jackson Pollock effect, that's one of the reasons I grabbed my camera before grabbing the nail polish remover. I just had to laugh that the thing ended up on the floor after all the drama just trying to get it to me!
> 
> My realtor is going to cry when she sees the stained grout though. That's original 1930s tile and it's coveted in older homes in this area. I'm going to have to get on my knees and do some major scrubbing this weekend.


 It is actually kind of pretty, in an abstract makeup and beauty sort of theme...=)  Maybe consider going into business with your cat?


----------



## alterkate (Jul 18, 2013)

> It is actually kind of pretty, in an abstract makeup and beauty sort of theme...=) Â Maybe consider going into business with your cat?


 Ha! I can see the advertisement now: "One of a kind art, long lasting and created just for you! All forms of payment accepted, including nail polish and Fancy Feast"


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay, just read through this thread, and you all have completely convinced me to sign up for the Bondi Box!  I love some of their colors and will be excited to see what I get in my first box.  Julep's non-inspiring August box options were the other motivation for me.  (I hit "skip" the second I finished browsing through the August open window.)

I have to wonder if Julep will try to make some more interesting and unusual options available now, so they can pull back some business that might be migrating over to Bondi.  It would be horrible and wonderful simultaneously if both boxes ended up being great on a regular basis, so that it became hard to choose between them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, just read through this thread, and you all have completely convinced me to sign up for the Bondi Box!  I love some of their colors and will be excited to see what I get in my first box.  Julep's non-inspiring August box options were the other motivation for me.  (I hit "skip" the second I finished browsing through the August open window.)
> 
> I have to wonder if Julep will try to make some more interesting and unusual options available now, so they can pull back some business that might be migrating over to Bondi.  It would be horrible and wonderful simultaneously if both boxes ended up being great on a regular basis, so that it became hard to choose between them.


 I think it would take losing a large percentage of subscribers for Julep to do anything differently. Even if they were to suddenly "get interesting" they would also need to fix their goopy formulas and seriously up their customer service game to come even close to competing with Bondi in my eyes. Two great boxes to choose from in the same month? I would choose Bondi every time.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it would take losing a large percentage of subscribers for Julep to do anything differently. Even if they were to suddenly "get interesting" they would also need to fix their goopy formulas and seriously up their customer service game to come even close to competing with Bondi in my eyes. Two great boxes to choose from in the same month? I would choose Bondi every time.


 You make great points, MissTrix.  I haven't ever tried Bondi polishes yet, so once I do I will probably be in your camp completely.


----------



## AshY (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know when the first mystery box will ship?  Will it be August 1st or September 1st?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the first mystery box will ship?  Will it be August 1st or September 1st?


 It is suppose to be August 1.  I have not receive my invitation to finish my subscription as promised for the 22nd.  Have you or anyone?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is suppose to be August 1.  I have not receive my invitation to finish my subscription as promised for the 22nd.  Have you or anyone?





> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the first mystery box will ship?  Will it be August 1st or September 1st?


i have not either, i got the intial email saying i would be emailed on july 22nd to give my credit card info and so forth, let me know if anyone gets the email!


----------



## AshY (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is suppose to be August 1.  I have not receive my invitation to finish my subscription as promised for the 22nd.  Have you or anyone?


 I haven't received an email yet either.  I'll post when I get it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received an email yet either.  I'll post when I get it.


 didn't they say the emails would be sent out around 6pm eastern time (today)?  I could have sworn I read that yesterday.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 22, 2013)

Just got the email and the link on their website is live to buy buy buy!


----------



## MsMeesh (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally! All signed up I can't wait for the first box. Just wish they sent out confirmation emails.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 22, 2013)

Everyone is discussing this over on the new Bondi thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box/90#post_2122894


----------



## alyssaw (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All! I've started a group for Bondi!  We'll be moving this thread to the group soon.

Click on this link to join the group: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/38/bondi. Thanks!


----------

